# Color is good



## Darren White (Jul 30, 2020)

*Color is good*

​_brown is the best_
he says
_you won't burn in the sun

I am a white milk bottle_
he says
_my hair is like straw_

_straw is good_
you say
_a dragon will turn it to gold_
_it already has the right color_

_but I want your curls
_he sighs

you are coffee...........he is cream
you are mocha..........he is white chocolate 
he has legs................you have wheels

he pushes your chair, his nose in your hair
_you smell like sun and desert
_he smiles

_it's called shampoo_ 
you reply


----------



## Gumby (Jul 30, 2020)

What a tender poem!  I love the play of colors. Myself, being married to a dark man, it touches me and I relate immediately.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 30, 2020)

I had written it for this year's NaPo. It's not something I wish to submit to a magazine, so I thought, why not share it here 
And yeah, I like it too. It deals with color in a more playful manner.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, some poems are just for savoring, not putting out to the world.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 30, 2020)

A quiet smile at the last line, yes, I like that.


----------



## Joker (Jul 30, 2020)

I got a laugh out of it, good stuff.

We shouldn't treat these things so damn seriously!


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello Darren, I love the innocent vibe in this poem, it is very child like... very young children may notice differences between themselves and others, and ask questions, but it is an honest curiosity....  innocent and without bigotry or judgement....  

Your poem has that vibe and it is endearing and lovely in it's simplicity ....


----------



## Joker (Jul 30, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> Hello Darren, I love the innocent vibe in this poem, it is very child like... very young children may notice differences between themselves and others, and ask questions, but it is an honest curiosity....  innocent and without bigotry or judgement....
> 
> Your poem has that vibe and it is endearing and lovely in it's simplicity ....



I'll be honest, when I first saw the title I cringed and groaned. The subject matter was handled with a lot more nuance and tact than I expected.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 31, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> Hello Darren, I love the innocent vibe in this poem, it is very child like... very young children may notice differences between themselves and others, and ask questions, but it is an honest curiosity....  innocent and without bigotry or judgement....
> 
> Your poem has that vibe and it is endearing and lovely in it's simplicity ....


Thanks Fire, I am glad you love my poem


----------



## BegrudgedKindness (Aug 1, 2020)

The last line of this made me laugh. The lighter side of being in an interracial relationship and the differences therein.


----------



## Stahl (Aug 3, 2020)

I enjoyed the final lines - the unexpected playful twist worked great for me!

I can't make up my mind about the play with space, splitting some lines into two columns. Part of me is intrigued, part of me is frustrated, not sure how to read the poem and looking for hidden meanings I'm not sure are there. I would to hear about your thinking behind those lines!


----------



## Darren White (Aug 3, 2020)

Stahl said:


> I enjoyed the final lines - the unexpected playful twist worked great for me!
> 
> I can't make up my mind about the play with space, splitting some lines into two columns. Part of me is intrigued, part of me is frustrated, not sure how to read the poem and looking for hidden meanings I'm not sure are there. I would to hear about your thinking behind those lines!


For me, and for many other poets, space works as extra punctuation. They aren't columns, they give a breathing space between two juxtaposed, but opposite, attributes of the two people in the poem. I hardly use capitals or punctuation. I use space for breaks, pause if you like, when necessary.


----------



## Stahl (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks! I guess it's just the engineer in me who struggles to not see separate columns and getting all confused :smile2:


----------



## Darren White (Aug 3, 2020)

I wouldn't mind if you see and read it in columns. In itself it doesn't change the poem, only the reading order


----------



## clark (Aug 3, 2020)

Part of the playful nuance that appealed to me is its _deliberateness, _​for a couple in a mixed-race relationship would NEVER even notice their difference in colour, especially in an intimate moment such as this.


----------



## Darren White (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks Clark. It's funny you say that. I agree it wouldn't play out the way it deliberately does in the poem, but in my experience it does have a (very affectionate) role between two people. It adds to intimacy. Or rather, it can add.


----------



## TheManx (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice!

Do you mind me asking how you hold those columns?

Cheers.


----------



## Darren White (Aug 4, 2020)

TheManx said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you mind me asking how you hold those columns?
> 
> Cheers.



They aren't real columns, although you are able to make those with the "insert table" function (advanced edit window)
What I did there, is easy to see when you select the space between the words. You type a few full stops, and then  select the font color in the icon bar. Choose the bottom right color  (white), and that's it. Just select the 'column' in the poem and have a look for yourself


----------



## TheManx (Aug 4, 2020)

Darren White said:


> They aren't real columns, although you are able to make those with the "insert table" function (advanced edit window)
> What I did there, is easy to see when you select the space between the words. You type a few full stops, and then  select the font color in the icon bar. Choose the bottom right color  (white), and that's it. Just select the 'column' in the poem and have a look for yourself




Makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## A97 (Aug 20, 2020)

Love the last line! Very funny lighthearted ending to it.


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 20, 2020)

A beautiful piece--warm tender and touching... This is what makes poetry shine ... 


warmest
bob


----------

